# meg is staying



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay i finally got round my oh and won him over about keeping the lovely meg the only girl out the bunch and i am sooooo happy. Here she is if any one has forgot.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Meg is lovely, make sure you neuter.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Deffinately she will be done as soon as they can fit her in. I really couldnt handle any more kittens.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwww bless.. So nice for tiger


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it will be mother and daughter.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh how lovely. She is very cute!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so pleased for you. she is gorgeous and the others in that photo look so lovely too. i think we need a nice photo of each one


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i'm so pleased for you. she is gorgeous and the others in that photo look so lovely too. i think we need a nice photo of each one


Yes come on TB ... Get some lovely pics


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Pleased for you but get het nutered.....love the little one with the tongue out


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I will try but they all love cuddling up to each other lol.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't know if they offer it in your area, but here in wolverhampton the cats protection league offer vouchers for neutering. maybe it's worth you contacting your local branch to see if they do it too


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep they do it so i will be on to them.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Why not find a vet in the area that does early neutering and get them ALL done before they go to their homes.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

All the kittens including meg and tiged will be neutered/spayed therse no need to worry on that front.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does your vet do early neutering then, its taken me awhile to find 1 vet that will do this for me.
If your vet does it may be worth my while travelling to your vet for this with my kittens, just incase my vet decides to go by weight instead of age.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> All the kittens including meg and tiged will be neutered/spayed therse no need to worry on that front.


Just thinking early neutering would save you having to worry about new owners getting it done, I know they are family, but better safe than sorry! My Vets don't early neuter and trust me terrified that Issy will go in to call before she is six months!!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Not early neutering no.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The lady is well aware that i will need proof from her vets regarding the kittens neuter plus she and the other 2 ladies are having a home check so she is quite aware and what with them being boys they will spray and does not want that.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> The lady is well aware that i will need proof from her vets regarding the kittens neuter plus she and the other 2 ladies are having a home check so she is quite aware and what with them being boys they will spray and does not want that.


That's no guarantee, just saying if you can early neuter it would be better? Oh confused thought they were going to family?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No not family.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i can't remember you saying they were going to family. anyway, as for the neutering before they leave you, it's not very often you come across moggies that have been done before going to a new home. in an ideal world that would be great but it can be difficult to get a vet who will neuter them early. most rescues and breeders will neuter before kittens leave but not many moggies. if you concentrate on getting tiger and meg done at the appropriate time that will be great


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

That will be done.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i can't remember you saying they were going to family. anyway, as for the neutering before they leave you, it's not very often you come across moggies that have been done before going to a new home. in an ideal world that would be great but it can be difficult to get a vet who will neuter them early. most rescues and breeders will neuter before kittens leave but not many moggies. if you concentrate on getting tiger and meg done at the appropriate time that will be great


I'm sure many moggies aren't done hence kitten season! While its not an ideal world and yes great tiger is finally getting done and one kitten will be done, given how many pedigrees leave with contracts and fall in the hands of byb's? As rescues can do it, it would be nice to see if these kittens could been done early so they don't become another accident waiting to happen, it would be nice to know it's not going to happen, as we all know accidents happen!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Meezey the rest are all boys.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i agree, in an ideal world all kittens would be done before leaving. i'm glad tiger and meg will be done asap so that is a good thing. as the the boys tigerboo, they will still need to be neutered as soon as they are old enough (whether it be you or the new owner who does it) to stop them getting more unfortunate girls pregnant as well as the risk of illnesses through fighting etc. i also find that a neutered cat is a much happier and loving cat - no stress of the girls being on heat to bother them


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

They will all be getting done.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Meezey said:


> That's no guarantee, just saying if you can early neuter it would be better? Oh confused thought they were going to family?


I may be mistaken, but I got the impression the new slaves were related to each other, not to TB......


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I may be mistaken, but I got the impression the new slaves were related to each other, not to TB......


Oh dunno why thought it was family?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The new slaves are all related to each other.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How did you find new owners so quickly, did you already know them or advertised.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Advertised.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Already, wow. 
I just do things different as i dont advertise my kittens until older and vet checks all done.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I took a chance cc they was only up a day plus it gives me more time to get to know them.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be doing my vet checks aswell and hopefully with your help cc a home check.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do the owners know they will be home checked.
other thing that worried me is im very fussy where kittens go to, so what happens if i dont find them suitable.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

They do know there being home checked


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

GAWWWWJUS!!!! 

Glad all is going well x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Remind me how old your kittens are.
Trixie is 3 weeks old today and will she stay in the nesting box, no she wont.... sleepless nights back again.
Everytime she gets out the box Toula calls me, help baby is escaping, bless her.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Off topic a bit infact alot ...but have any of you castrated a sheep? i have at college they get no pain relief at all and its done in two different ways.Its quite awful really.

Its a good job cats dont have to get it done that way!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

There 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ha Ha, nearly curtain climbing age, hope your ready for that. xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh dont i may as well dye my hair grey ha ha


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Off topic a bit infact alot ...but have any of you castrated a sheep? i have at college they get no pain relief at all and its done in two different ways.Its quite awful really.
> 
> Its a good job cats dont have to get it done that way!


It that using the rubber band method same as doing their tails, as I have seen it being done to young bull calves with no anaesthetic


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

God help me trying to clean when there running around lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> It that using the rubber band method same as doing their tails, as I have seen it being done to young bull calves with no anaesthetic


it was MM they did do tails to..you know i never knew sheep were born with tails till then lol.

So yep it was the rubber band method.

The other way i dont think i could have done it tbh.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Was the other way the crush and mangle way with a pair or scary looking plier type things as I have only seen that method used once, I know lambs look so cute with their long flollopy tails but not so cute with a fly blown bum , I have seen puppies having their tails docked using the rubber bands too but it was years ago and preferable to them just being snipped off with sharp scissors the day after birth but still not good.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Was the other way the crush and mangle way with a pair or scary looking plier type things as I have only seen that method used once, I know lambs look so cute with their long flollopy tails but not so cute with a fly blown bum , I have seen puppies having their tails docked using the rubber bands too but it was years ago and preferable to them just being snipped off with sharp scissors the day after birth but still not good.


They told us the other way was they slit the Ball sac and basically just rip the testicles out..ewwww! Goes through me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> hey told us the other way was they slit the Ball sac and basically just rip the testicles out..ewwww! Goes through me!


  :yikes:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> hey told us the other way was they slit the Ball sac and basically just rip the testicles out..ewwww! Goes through me!


I've only seen that done on biggish bulls but they have injected local into the scrotum but the noise the bulls made not sure it was enough  The thing I hated the most was when they used to debud/dehorn the calves the smell and fear in their eyes can still make me shudder when I think about it.

Sorry Tigerboo for going off on a tangent on your thread


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I've only seen that done on biggish bulls but they have injected local into the scrotum but the noise the bulls made not sure it was enough  The thing I hated the most was when they used to debud/dehorn the calves the smell and fear in their eyes can still make me shudder when I think about it.
> 
> Sorry Tigerboo for going off on a tangent on your thread


Yes sorry tb i hope you dont mind.

They did the debuding at college too.My OH has seen dehorning at his work on full grown bulls he said they didnt get pain relief and if they bled they jus stuck a match in hole,they used like a cheese wire sort of thing to saw through it.

He brought the horns home for the dogs.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes sorry tb i hope you dont mind.
> 
> They did the debuding at college too.My OH has seen dehorning at his work on full grown bulls he said they didnt get pain relief and if they bled they jus stuck a match in hole,they used like a cheese wire sort of thing to saw through it.
> 
> He brought the horns home for the dogs.


 When my dad did the calves he would always inject anaesthetic in and around the area and that was the bit that used to make the calves cry but full grown bulls


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> When my dad did the calves he would always inject anaesthetic in and around the area and that was the bit that used to make the calves cry but full grown bulls


Seems cruel doesnt it,he said they put the bulls into these things where there heads were locked into place.Farmers for you isnt it they will be used to it i guess.


----------

